# Finding our "Thanked" posts



## Renewed1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,

Under the old system we could see posts where we were "thanked." I can't seem to find it under the new system.

Can someone point me to the right direction?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think that option is there anymore. I miss that function.


----------



## nikolite (Sep 25, 2010)

Awww, really?  I hope LHCF brings it back. Or maybe they are still working on it?

Or at least add some other function where we can manage our posts or responses to our posts without having to sort through every one of them.


----------



## lushlady (Sep 28, 2010)

I miss that feature as well.  Especially when someone when thanked you and asked a question of you in the thread.  That feature prompted me to go back to that thread.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 29, 2010)

Click Settings. It is the last link under your profile picture.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 29, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Click Settings. It is the last link under your profile picture.


 
Nikos, I think that link shows us the posts where WE thanked SOMEONE ELSE.  

The "Thanked Posts" feature used to tell us when someone else thanked OUR posts.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 29, 2010)

At the moment the received thanks functionality is not available. Once I have some time I will work on it.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 29, 2010)

I would really appreciate it if you would bring that feature back.  Thanks.


----------



## nikolite (Oct 4, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> At the moment the received thanks functionality is not available. Once I have some time I will work on it.


 
Great.  Thank you.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey, we cannot thank you via the "Thank You" button?

Thanks, Nikos.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this back yet?!


----------



## nikolite (Oct 14, 2010)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Is this back yet?!


 
Apparently not.  I'm having a hard time going back to threads I posted in, so its hard to keep conversations going.  Not only can we not see who thanks us but all the posts we make don't come up under "Find all posts."


----------



## Sistaslick (Oct 18, 2010)

nikolite said:


> Apparently not.  I'm having a hard time going back to threads I posted in, so its hard to keep conversations going.  Not only can we not see who thanks us but all the posts we make don't come up under "Find all posts."


 
I've been looking for it too!  It doesn't tell or help you much knowing the posts you thanked, its much more helpful to know who is thanking you! 

If you can bring that back Nikos, we'd all thank you and you'd be able to do a search of your thanked posts to know it


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 20, 2010)

Ladies,

I don't think I will be able to entertain this request. I have run a few tests and even with my limited times that I have been thanked (less than 1000) the server was struggling to return the results. If one or two of you like Sistaslick for instance that has been thanked 6K+ times will bring the servers down.

I will however try to find a way to do this since the current setup does not allow for 'fast' searching of those thank you's.

Sorry to report this but at the moment I cannot do anything without jeopardizing the rest of the forum.


----------



## Urban (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww man. I liked this feature. I really wish everything had just been left alone


----------



## nikolite (Oct 25, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I don't think I will be able to entertain this request. I have run a few tests and even with my limited times that I have been thanked (less than 1000) the server was struggling to return the results. If one or two of you like Sistaslick for instance that has been thanked 6K+ times will bring the servers down.
> 
> ...


 
Is there a way to only show "thanks" within the last 30 days, as is part of the advanced search?  We don't really need to see all thanks but it helps greatly to know who is thanking our posts to keep recent conversations going and to be able to quickly go back to the threads we've posted in recently.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 25, 2010)

The old mantra is "yes, if you have money and time". 

The Thanks is a modification and does not fall under the forum software as it is purchased. For that the 'thanks' fields were never included in the search mechanism. 

It will require extensive modifications to display what you are asking and like I wrote before it is very taxing for the database. 

In your case: You have 425 posts. 

The system then will have to join each of those posts with all the users and scan through those to see who has thanked you for that post.

Multiply 425 with 125000 users and you get how many scans the script has to perform after it has filtered through your posts.

It is not the time filter that helps (30 days). The query has to be redesigned and more data has to be introduced to ensure that you get what you want without 'killing' the database.

The old thank you button had a different structure which made that information easier to be accessed while introduced slowness in the normal operation of the forum since each post required twice as many queries to be generated, thus slowing the forum down.

Once I finish the scheduled optimizations I will revisit this one and see what I can do.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought things were going to go back to the old format. Is that not happening anymore?


----------



## Nonie (Nov 4, 2010)

curlyninjagirl^^ That's not happening until this weekend. It's the Admin News forum:



> Solution
> We have decided to take more drastic steps. The forum will be closed for extensive maintenance the first week of November. *We expect the forum to be closed Friday November 05 and will open again on Monday or Tuesday*. There will be a page outlining the progress made and the expected time that the forum will be up and running.
> 
> What are we going to do
> *The forum will be reverted back to the version 3.8*. There were valid reasons to move to the new version but the expectations we had from it were short lived. To that effect we will be reverting back to the old version with a lot of changes.



Source: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/admin-news/505825-2010-10-21-expected-downtime.html


----------

